# March Itinerary



## makromolekula (Nov 28, 2012)

We are married couple in our late twenties and we will visit Australia for first time in March. We can not waitWe love ocean, beaches, snorkeling, hiking.
Please look at our itinerary, which is still in process but this is our draft plan

12.March arriving to Sydney late in the evening
13. Sydney
14. Sydney
15. Sydney
16. Driving from Syd to Jervis Bay and staying there
17. Driving Jervis Bay- Eden
18. Eden- Metung
19.Metung- Wilson Prom.
20. Wilson prom- Phillip Island
21. Phillp Island-Great ocean road
22. Great ocean road
23 Great ocean road -Melbourne 
24 Melborne
25 Melbourne
26 Melbourne
27 Flying from Melbourne to SYD, late evening flying from SYD back home

We will pick up a car once we leave Sydney and return it once we get to Melborne. So we wont have a car in these two cities.We will couchsurf(courchsurfing.org )which will be best part of experince for sure.
My hubby will be one and only driver and I dont want him to be too tired.....we will try to drive by coast as much as possible to have the ocean close to us all the time..We want to see Australian animals.
What do you think? What about places we chose, are they good choices?
hank you sooo much

Andea from Slovakia


----------

